# Effexor???



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

Did anyone try effexor? I am currently on 1mg of Klonopin a day and the anxiety is comming back with a vengence. My Doc doesnt think Klonopin will be my long term answer for anxiety and DP. He suggested Effexor. Has anyone tried this and any feedback?
Thanks


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

probably the worst of all ADs as far as discontinuation after long term use...and really i would think it would only be prescribed for the worst cases of depression. its approved for generalized anxiety disorder but so are a lot of the SSRIs. Personally I dont know why this would be better than klonopin for anxiety....but everyone is different and if its not working for you than you need to try something else. Neurontin may be worth a try...pretty benign side effects and it acts on GABA so it can be good for anxiety....works wonders for some while for others its like a sugar pill and does nothing. Its also really cheap if you have a co-pay.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Effexor was spewed out of the bowels of hell itself. I took it for 3 weeks and it screwed up my mind so badly I ended up in the psych ward. Do not take that drug.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I would not take Effexor. Never.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Try and see if you can take Prozac instead, a good thing about it is that you can go days with out taking your dose and you will be fine since its long half life. Effexor is a heavy duty anti-depressant but it works, but stopping it or missing a dose with be hell. Also id just like to point out that everyone is different and just because someone had a bad reaction to it doesnt automatically mean that you will.


----------



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks all, no Effexor for me


----------



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

What would be the lightest SSRI with the least side effects? I am so sensitve to meds.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gmichael said:


> Thanks all, no Effexor for me


I think you got waayyy too freaked out by reading all the replies to this post. I would too. I think you should give it a try. I personally did not receive any negative effects from Effexor, and the withdrawals weren't horrible either. You need to have a proper tapering process when you do decide to go off of it. Just like Auldie said...just because the majority of people on here did not do well on this medication doesn't automatically assume that you will do poorly as well. Think it over and do what's right for YOU.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gmichael said:


> What would be the lightest SSRI with the least side effects? I am so sensitve to meds.


From what my psychiatrist told me years ago, Celexa is one of the milder SSRIs with virtually little to no side effects. I'm sure someone here will fight me on this. I, too, am sensitive to meds. I think Celexa is a good choice, but then again you need to consult a psych on this first.


----------



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

What about just taking the Klonopin , proper diet, exercise and CBT? Do we really need a antidepressant?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

gmichael said:


> What about just taking the Klonopin , proper diet, exercise and CBT? Do we really need a antidepressant?


I can't answer about Klonopin as I've never been on it, but the other things you suggested sound great, especially exercise and CBT. Those two are key. You are really the only person who can determine whether or not you need an antidepressant. Something to discuss with your pdoc.

P.S: Sorry that I keep answering your questions. Just trying to help.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

insaticiable said:


> I think you got waayyy too freaked out by reading all the replies to this post. I would too. I think you should give it a try. I personally did not receive any negative effects from Effexor, and the withdrawals weren't horrible either. You need to have a proper tapering process when you do decide to go off of it. Just like Auldie said...just because the majority of people on here did not do well on this medication doesn't automatically assume that you will do poorly as well. Think it over and do what's right for YOU.


Yeah, I agree. It kinda make me angry to see people say "don't take it". It seems like they forget everyone is different. It's true that Effexor is quite a strong med that can bring some uneasy side effects, but on the other end it can be for some people a life saver. I can honestly say it brought me from a stage of doing nothing to functioning again. I take it for something like 3 years and it helped me a lot with depression, anxiety and DR. Now it helps much less cause I got used to it so I'll guess I switch it soon to another med.

I can't say if you should take it or not but you should know that everyone respond differently to meds. For a lot of people this med can be hell and for some it can be a life saver.

Advice your doc wisely about this. Good luck to you!


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

EverDream said:


> Yeah, I agree. It kinda make me angry to see people say "don't take it". It seems like they forget everyone is different. It's true that Effexor is quite a strong med that can bring some uneasy side effects, but on the other end it can be for some people a life saver. I can honestly say it brought me from a stage of doing nothing to functioning again. I take it for something like 3 years and it helped me a lot with depression, anxiety and DR. Now it helps much less cause I got used to it so I'll guess I switch it soon to another med.
> 
> I can't say if you should take it or not but you should know that everyone respond differently to meds. For a lot of people this med can be hell and for some it can be a life saver.
> 
> Advice your doc wisely about this. Good luck to you!


yeah but effexor is a pretty hardcore AD, and if you aren't in a deep depression there are other options....plus say goodbye to sex as you will probably exhaust yourself trying to orgasm. i have a friend who has depression. he is 20...been on SSRIs on and off since he was about 14...most recently effexor but finally had enough...decided he wanted a sex life. seems to be doing ok now off meds.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

gmichael said:


> What about just taking the Klonopin , proper diet, exercise and CBT? Do we really need a antidepressant?


That depends on if you are depressed. Klonopin does nothing for depression. It's basically just a sedative. It is an anti-seizure medication and for some people it helps slightly relieve dp symptoms. It helps me but it doesn't take away dp.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

gmichael said:


> Did anyone try effexor? I am currently on 1mg of Klonopin a day and the anxiety is comming back with a vengence. My Doc doesnt think Klonopin will be my long term answer for anxiety and DP. He suggested Effexor. Has anyone tried this and any feedback?
> Thanks


Effexor made me sick for 2 months (with just 8 days of taking it) Anxiety, shaking, migraine headache that only responded to hydrocodone (opioid), ears ringing. Not my friend.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Ive been taking Effexor XR 225mg daily and I love it. It knocked out my depression and has helped with my GAD. I didnt notice any initial side effects or had any severe episodes after missing a dose or two (as so many have claimed). Everyone's body chemistry is different, what works for some may not work for others. Only you and your Dr. should determine what works best for you!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Justwannabeme said:


> Ive been taking Effexor XR 225mg daily and I love it. It knocked out my depression and has helped with my GAD. I didnt notice any initial side effects or had any severe episodes after missing a dose or two (as so many have claimed). Everyone's body chemistry is different, what works for some may not work for others. Only you and your Dr. should determine what works best for you!


word. I refused getting on SSRI's because of warnings from several people on here. I got so bad that I decided otherwise, thankfully. Everyone is different.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i'm on effexor since 2 month at a very low dosage 37.5 mg the first month that feel me weird about my mind but for anxiety it's a good med, now i don't notice a side effect and my anxiety is less than before, try it for have an opinion about this med







.

All person are different like say many bro here.

Peace. -woowoo


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

ca va bien mon amis ? la dose est trés petite. il faut prendre 100-150mg d'effexor pour sentir une différence.

á bientôt


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ZE GERMANS ARE SPEAKING ZE FRENCH, DID SOMEONE DIVIDE BY ZERO?!??!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

jawohl


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, yeah but i'm very sensitive to meds, i feel the effect with 37.5







, maybe next meeting with my psych i will say to up my dose for test =).
Sinon trés bonne maitrise de la langue Française!


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Why the F*** did I read this. Just started this today and now I am absolutely terrified to keep taking it. There are a few success stories though but obviously been highly anxious the brain tends to ignore that haha


----------

